# Tabletop Audio New Feature - SoundPad



## dijon (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello  EnWorld - I don't post here too much (understatement) but I thought some of you may be interested in a new feature I added recently to Tabletop Audio called SoundPad.

For a little over a year now, I've been building out a selection of 10 minute ambiences, mostly based on user requests. In the past several months I've had a number of people request a browser-based audio option that gave them a little more control over the sounds. After a few months of development I released the first SoundPad, "The Dungeon".  It should be pretty self-explanatory. You can loop sounds (some are looped by default) and layer most of them on top of each other. You can also use SoundPad in one browser tab and Tabletop Audio (or anything else really) in another.

The total audio payload of the first SoundPad is <6MB so it's pretty friendly for cel networks.

My plan is to continue developing 10 minute ambiences as well as making new SoundPads. 

I hope you find it useful. Happy gaming!

Tim

ps. Please consider a contribution to my Patreon if you would like to help support this project. Thanks!


----------

